# graphics in c++ using dev c++



## dare_devil (Sep 3, 2009)

i used to work on TC++, there i used graphics.h header file for graphics, but dev c++ don't support it, i find out dev c++ uses windows.h header file to create menus etc. so all i want to make java applet like program with menus buttons and all graphics.h functions or similer functions. so can any suggest me a good book or some tutorial to learn above in dev c++, rit now i dont have any idea about ansci c++, so cant google it. if you can tell me what thing can help that will be a very big help
thankyou


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Sep 6, 2009)

Leave Dev C++
better use Code::Blocks and Allergo for simple (2D)Grafix Programming 
If u want to create Windows Based Programs then use Win32 SDK refer Petzold for it


----------

